# KA internals



## akira7 (Aug 19, 2003)

i've heard that the internals for the ka24de come forged, stock. is this true or is my friend talking smack.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

rods and crank are forged but pistons are not. i wouldn't go over 300hp on a ka24 before rebuild/upgrading


----------



## Falkon (Nov 17, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> rods and crank are forged but pistons are not. i wouldn't go over 300hp on a ka24 before rebuild/upgrading


It's not uncommon for the internals to be forged in Jap cars. Hyundai rods and crank are forged, Hondas have forged rods and crank, and Mitsus also have them.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

reading comprehension mean anything to you?? i never said that forged internals are uncommon


----------



## Falkon (Nov 17, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> reading comprehension mean anything to you?? i never said that forged internals are uncommon


I'm not sure why I quoted you on that last post, but I never said that you said they were uncommon. Don't be so pissy.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Falkon said:


> I'm not sure why I quoted you on that last post, but I never said that you said they were uncommon. Don't be so pissy.


Yeah damn it!


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

Falkon said:


> I'm not sure why I quoted you on that last post, but I never said that you said they were uncommon. Don't be so pissy.


oh its all good then


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

dont mess w/ the 15 yo. or you mess with the untouchable!


----------

